# strong shooting sticks



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I know it is nice to have light weight gear but when I make shooting sticks I prefer to make them strong. The light weight sticks are nice to carry and to shoot off but I also find them handy to help drag animals back to the truck. When I have another person hunting with me I will put a drag rope on the coyote and then attach the other end to the middle of my sticks and then use the sticks as a handle. I also shot a doe in deer season this year and it was a long drag back to the truck. I used my knife and made a slice in the back legs between the bone and the tendon just like when I hang them to skin. I put my sticks through the back legs and buddy grabbed 1 side and I took the other. It pretty much cut the amount of work it took to drag the deer in half. I was very happy I had strong enough shooting sticks that day.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Interesting thought --Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I definitly like the idea for deer and such, but I'll keep my stoneypoints for coyotes. I carry a piece of 550cord with a D-ring to drag coyotes.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I made a drag bag... Stretchy mesh on top nylon / plastic on the bottom. I can stuff two in and it has a draw "string" light Kevlar rope that, I use to pull with. IF your looking to sell the pelt you NEVER want to drag the coyote, EVER!!!! AND you don't have to touch it much ,I hate flees


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I have some good ole webbing to use from my firefighter days when I drag a yote because it is strong and can be used for a hundred different things. I made my own shooting sticks out wooden dowels, but I am thinking about a tripod now


----------

